# سؤال حوال فحص وتسليم ال fm 200



## eyadinuae (20 يونيو 2015)

كيف يتم فحص وتسليم الغرف المصممة للاطفاء بواسطة ال FM 200 
فكلنا يعلم انه غاز مكلف وليس من المعقول استخدام كميات منه لفحصه فهل هناك اجراءات او معدات معينة للفحص والتسليم اي لل Testing & Commissioning ؟ 
نرجو الاجابة ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## drmady (21 يونيو 2015)

رمضان مبارك عليكم جميعا ... سؤال كويس جدا اخي الكريم واتمنى من اخواننا اصحاب الخبرة توضيح طريقة التسليم وهل يوجد طريقة للاختبار بدون ان يستخدم الغاز ؟ يعنى اختبار جاف مثلا .


----------



## eehaboo (22 يونيو 2015)

الاختبار يتم قبل وصل الاسطوانة بزر التفريغ حيث يتم الاختبار بنمذجة حالة الحريق ( دخان أو حرارة يتحسسها الحساس ) ليعطي إشارة لزر التفريغ بالتدفق هنا يتم ربط لمبة كهربائية على وصلات زر التفريغ بحيث اذا اضاءت فمعناها أنها تلقت اشارة التفريغ ..هذا بالنسبة للربط بين الحساس وزر التفريغ عن طريق لوحة التحكم ...


----------



## drmady (22 يونيو 2015)

أخى الفاضل / *eehaboo 
**بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ، ولكن يرجي توضيح اكثر كيف يتم الاختبار الجاف بدون استخدام غاز ياريت توضيح بالرسم او صورة *


----------



## eyadinuae (23 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للردود يعني الفحص يكون بدون اي غاز مجرد نمذجة حالة حدوث حريق واعطاء اشارة الى زر التفريغ وبدل القناني يتم وضع لمبة كهربائية .


----------



## eehaboo (24 يونيو 2015)

eyadinuae قال:


> شكرا للردود يعني الفحص يكون بدون اي غاز مجرد نمذجة حالة حدوث حريق واعطاء اشارة الى زر التفريغ وبدل القناني يتم وضع لمبة كهربائية .


تماماً صديقي ...


----------



## eehaboo (24 يونيو 2015)

drmady قال:


> أخى الفاضل / *eehaboo
> **بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ، ولكن يرجي توضيح اكثر كيف يتم الاختبار الجاف بدون استخدام غاز ياريت توضيح بالرسم او صورة *


هو ليس باختبار جاف ...هو فحص لوجود إشارة بين حساس الحريق وزر التفريغ فقط ..أتمنى أن أكون قد فهمت استفسارك جيداً...


----------



## عمران احمد (1 يوليو 2015)

اولا : اختبار الضغط طبقا للكود NFPA 2001- 4-7.2.2.12
the piping shall be pneumatically tested in a closed circuit for a period of 10 minutes at 40 psig (276 kpa). at the end of 10 minutes , the pressure drop shall not exceed 20 percent of 
test pressure​ثانيا : اختبار نظام الانذار (الحساسات ) مع اختبار اللوحة الكهربية للنظام ( مراجعة كافة actions) التى تقوم بها اللوحه و فقا لل submittal المعتمد بمعنى تجربة جميع الحساسات و متابعة action التى تقوم به اللوحة مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار عدم تركيب ( المفجر ) على اسطوانة الغاز و متابعة حالة اطلاق المفجر الموجود على الاسطوانه فى حالة تأكيد الحدث . 

و ما توفيقى الا بالله


----------



## ُEng salah (5 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم اولاً انت تتحدث عن بريكوشين وليس كوميشن ...الكوميشن تشغيل نهائي 
انت بنيت نظام مياكنيكي و جاهز و بتقول هيني جاهز للفحص 
لعملية الفحص لا نستخدم الاف ام تو هندريد لانو غالي جداً ...بل نستخدم النيتروجين في مرحلة متأخرة كمان 
للفحص بنفحص غرفة غرقة ...وكل سليندر اي غرفة رح تغزي ...بفصل الخط من مكان الوصل بالاسطوانة ...و بحط مكان كل النوزيل بلج لغرض الاغلاق 
و باجي الخط الرئيسي المغزي من الاسطوانة الرئيسية ...و بشبك هاد الخط بمانيفولد مزود بمحابس غلق و رليف فاف تتم معايرة هازا الرليف فالف على خمسين بي اس اي ...و بشبك المانيفولد على الكومبريسوور و بتبداأ عملية الضغط ..و ببدأ اراقب البرشير جيج بحيث لا يتجاوز 40 بي اسي ..بعد عملية الضغط و الوصول الى 40 بي اس اي بوقف عملية الضغط من الكومبريسوور و بخلي الشبكة مضغوطة لمدة ساعة و بنشوف الميكانيك كونيكشن تبعك مية مية ولا في تسريب ...وهكزا لباقي الغرف و الخطوط الرئيسية ...بعد ما اتاكد كل شي تمام ..بفحص السيسيتم كمان مرة كلووو باليتروجين حتى من غير نيتروجين بزبط بس لازم تاخد موافقة الاستشاري 
طبعا عملية الفحص التانية بكون النوزيل مركب و بتشيل البلج 
اتمنى اكون فدتك


----------



## sayed00 (17 يوليو 2015)

الاخوة الكرام ... جزاكم الله خير جميعا و كل عام و انتم بخير

بخصوص الاختبار النهائى لنظام الاطفاء بال fm200 يكون على مراجل

اخنبار الانظمة و اشارات الحريق و وحدات التحكم و غيرها من الاختبارات الهيدرولوكية 
اخبار مدى احكام الغرفة و مدى التسريبات فى المساحة المحمية
للعلم نظام fm200 يطفئ بالتبريد و ليس بتقليل نسبة الاكسجين لذلك لا يتطلب اختبار تفريغ كما هو مطلوب بالنسبة لثانى اكسيد الكربون

هذا حسب علمى

تحياتى


----------

